# 300zx sub enclosure



## rizzspeed (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm curious to know if anyone has heard the in car performance of the custom JL audio boxes for the 90-96 300zx's? Anyone had the privlege of listening to the coupe vs. 2+2 versions? The coupe sits in a corner while the 2+2 version sits underneath the rear deck. I currently have 3 older Rockford Fosgate 10" subs in a sealed enclosure. All 8 ohm run in parrallel and they give a really good kick. I'd like to switch to the JL enclosure for weight and space savings but am worried about losing my bass performance. The enclosure basically takes up the "trunk", if you wanna call it that and it's really [email protected]#$in heavy. I'd like to get my t-top space back, anyone heard these pieces before?


----------

